# Karate Movies as Suicide Bomber Training (NY Times Article).



## arnisador (Jun 29, 2003)

A review in the NY Times discusses a documentary called "Human Weapons" that traces the history of suicide bombing as a tactic.  It mentions that under Iran's Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini, the following was part of suicide bombers' training:



> The ayatollah promised future martyrs a heavenly afterlife of gardens, castles and beautiful angels. One former Iranian soldier describes his indoctrination (which involved viewing Arnold Schwarzenegger and karate movies) as "neutralizing the sensual instinct and instilling a warrior instinct."


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2003)

I watched "True Lies" last night. Whose job is it to recruit bad guys who are absolutely incapable of hitting anything, even with an assault rifle.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I watched "True Lies" last night. Whose job is it to recruit bad guys who are absolutely incapable of hitting anything, even with an assault rifle. *


I don't have the statistics in front of me but the chances of a police officer missing when forced to discharge there weapon is so high that these movies aren't that far off. As the shooting at the Robert Blake trial shows that even point blank range can be a little tricky. That lawyer was slippery    
Sean


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2003)

On an unrelated note, a brief article in the "Arts Briefing" section of the 14 Oct. 2003 NY Times announces the exhibition "Black Belt" at the Studio Museum in Harlem (organized by Christine Y. Kim). It features work by artists that reflects on the relationship between Asian-American and African-American cultures in the U.S. in the 70s and 80s and has a definite martial arts theme.


----------

